# Hobie 360



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I was checking out some stuff on YouTube yesterday and came across the Hobie 360. It looks like the bees knees for bass fishing. Has anyone seen or used one?






Mirage Pro Angler 12 with 360 Drive Technology | Hobie


Discover our line of Hobie MirageDrive kayaks including sit-on-top, paddle, pedal, tandem and inflatable fishing and recreational kayaks.




www.hobie.com


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

I fish out of a pa 14 with the reverse drive, but not the 360. That said I think just having the reverse is a huge advantage over not having it, and I would think the 360 even more so for sure!


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Totally the bees knees. We have two 12’PAs and absolutely love them. My wife’s 2019 has reverse, my older one doesn’t. I haven’t used the 360 yet. I’m jealous of her maneuverability, and I would love to get another reverse drive. She can essentially parallel park that thing in a medium current. Finding a spare drive, Which according to my Hobie dealer is a tough find right now without getting a boat with it. I haven’t tried much harder to seek one out… They are great for most types of fishing, and having fished out of one for the last 10 years, generally makes
me annoyed when fishing out of other kayaks.


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

I have never tried one, but would not want one for lake fishing. The standard forward-only drive works fine for me. On the rare occasion when I need a powered reverse stroke (such as to clear sand from my ff well), it's easy enough to pull the drive, rotate it 180-deg and reinstall it backwards. I cannot imagine being in a situation where the 360 maneuverability warrants the added mechanical complexity and cost of that drive. 
Check the Hobie PA forums before you buy - lots of posts there about various mechanical problems people have had with the 360's.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Looks nice but not sure it's $5k nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

mjh4 said:


> Looks nice but not sure it's $5k nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


True that. But is nice to dream!


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

First world problems…. It is soooo worth it for me when I put the cost and ease per use vs. maintenance costs, which are virtually nonexistent. Against the same for a real boat I own an inexpensive 17’ tracker bass boat,(not $40-70k) that over time, with gas for boat and to tow, general maintenance, emergency maintenance, insurance, boat ramp fees, storage, etc. will surpass $5k, which is about what I could sell it for… I don’t even need a trailer or a ramp to launch the Hobie and I can take it to many places where the normal boats can’t go. So to each their own. I hope the dreamers can achieve the dream, and the nay sayers can keep their hands busy paddling, and tying to fish as efficiently and as effectively as the Hobie guys.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Vicious Fishous said:


> First world problems…. It is soooo worth it for me when I put the cost and ease per use vs. maintenance costs, which are virtually nonexistent. Against the same for a real boat I own an inexpensive 17’ tracker bass boat,(not $40-70k) that over time, with gas for boat and to tow, general maintenance, emergency maintenance, insurance, boat ramp fees, storage, etc. will surpass $5k, which is about what I could sell it for… I don’t even need a trailer or a ramp to launch the Hobie and I can take it to many places where the normal boats can’t go. So to each their own. I hope the dreamers can achieve the dream, and the nay sayers can keep their hands busy paddling, and tying to fish as efficiently and as effectively as the Hobie guys.


Well said. If I can wade fish I do, Next kayak, last boat. 

When we were on the lake and I Had the boat on the hoist that was different. Even then it was a 12 foot row boat with a trolling motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

